# Cattywampus Design



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Had some wood called Padauk and thought I'd give it a try.
The forks are 4" outside and 2 1/4" inside.
The overall length is 6" and the thickness is 4/4

The wood is really dense & easy to work with but, tends to chip.
Didn't think it would survive a fork hit but it has made it through two rather sold strikes.
This just has one coat of raw linseed oil so it is really the original color.

I'm using Herriman field bands & 3/8" steel balls.

After about 200 shots I still can't hit anything with it but I have had to change my anchor, grip and aiming point.
That's like starting off from scratch but I think I'm going to like OTT better than tubes.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good looking fork for a first try, Stick with it. Nice color stain also. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

looks very nice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very clean looking frame Catty. Paduak is a real solid wood with great grain. Only worked it once but it held up well for me too. Flatband


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, that's really nice. I love the shape of the frame... looks comfortable to hold. And the color is great.

Keep up your practice.

I was a bent-rod, store-bought, tube-shooting boy myself.

Twenty years later, I stumbled across this forum. Everybody was talking over-the-top with flatbands.

I was hesitant, but tried it............ and I'm not going back.

It's a great hobby.

Welcome to the forum. I hope you stay with us. This is the place to be for all things pertaining to slingshots.

WD40


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah it looks far better than most anything I can make and I've been at this for some time now. Superb nitial effort and I look forward to seeing more from you in the future.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Yeah it looks far better than most anything I can make and I've been at this for some time now.


Yeah, right!
We've all seen your work, false modesty will get you nowhere around here!








This is a very nice looking fork! Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome and for all of the advice here on the forum.
I'm planning on going to the eastern slingshot championships in Pa. next month as a spectator.

It was rather cold today and my arm is sore so I thought I'd try another smaller version.
This one is 5 1/2" overall.
The forks are 3 3/4" outside & 2" inside.
4/4" thick and the same material.

The band grove was installed using a chain saw blade sharpening file 3/8" down from the top & about 1/16" deep on the front only.

Interesting how quickly Padoak goes from orange/brown to red/orange/brown when exposed to sunlight.
BTW...Use a mask when working this wood or you will cough the next day.
Also, I think the grain orientation is important.
When viewed from the edge, the grain on my stock goes diagonally.
I think this was a lucky accident for me to select this sample.

Any suggestions on improvements? 
How about the fork tops?...Should I round them off on the rear some more?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks very nice. I like the color too







. Good Job!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice mate bet they shoot very well


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Having much better luck with the small one...
7 out of 10 at 33' w/ a 3 1/2" target using 3/8" steel balls and Herriman field bands

The larger one is cursed I think.
(25% hits everything else the same)
Should I destroy it to eliminate its bad karma?
If so how?

Cut it in half & bury it by the light of the full moon?
Or shoot it once with the new one and toss it in the creek?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Should I destroy it to eliminate its bad karma?
> If so how?
> 
> Cut it in half & bury it by the light of the full moon?
> Or shoot it once with the new one and toss it in the creek


No no no, just send it to me!!!









Those are gorgeous frames, I commend you for optimizing the beauty of that padouk. As to the bands, and the shooting patterns...all I can say is that you are doing what all slingers most do, find out what works best via trail and error...

Good job
- John


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> No no no, just send it to me!!!


You got it....PM your address...

So long as you are sure it will lift the curse


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

3rd try is a charm....Right?
This one is a 1/4" longer (5 3/4")
With a bigger palm swell (1 15/16")
The thin part is 1 3/8' below the forks

This one really feels nice (left one is version #3)










Just thought I'd give you the dimensions for any of you folks that were as lost as me on a starting off design.
BTW. ..I shoot hammer grip.....
You may want to use my 2nd try as a good fork grip.

(Basically the #2 forks with the #1 handle)


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Any chance for a tracing of the outline? I would be willing to try cutting one out later on, though right now I am concentrating on running a good batch of Dayhiker Putzes.


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> Any chance for a tracing of the outline?


Sure...If you can tell me how to do it...
I'm not really that computer literate.

The overall length is 5 3/4"
The inside fork width is 2"
The outside fork width is 3 3/4"
From the top of the forks to the bottom of the "U" is 1 1/8"
The widest part of the palm is 1 15/16"
The narrowest part of the palm is 1 3/8"
The thickness is 4/4 or 1" 
The center of the band grove is 3/8" down from the top on the front only.
The material is Padaok.
The bands are Herriman field.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work on some beautiful slingshots !


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

smitty said:


> Great work on some beautiful slingshots !


Thank you...

Still only doing 6 out of 10 at 33' on a 3" target but getting better

I'm going to the ECST to check it out.
(maybe just spectating)

Ordered a Hunter Catapult about a month ago and still haven't gotten it....
Couldn't wait any longer and started reinventing the wheel.
Curious to see how it compares after it shows up


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the best I could do with it. It prints out slightly smaller. (i.e. 1.9" between forks and 5.5" tall)

I don't think the difference is critical, though.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the best I could do with it. It prints out slightly smaller. (i.e. 1.9" between forks and 5.5" tall)

I don't think the difference is critical, though.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice progression of slings. Getting one thats comfortable helps build confidancevwhich leads to better accuracy. Practice, practice. Well done bud.
Philly


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Greetings,

Love the frames! I'm in about the same boat you are, fairly new to this advanced slingshot thing, but loving it. I started out making my first frames out of solid cherry, It's adictive, every one you make, starts you thinking about the next one. In my limited experience, I have had enough problems with frame hits breaking my frames that I'm going to be rethinking my whole design philosophy to get away from solid wood forks. I am thinking about doing some cross grain laminations with some very thin steel inserts, or possibly thicker aluminum plate, I do have some experience with padauk, and from the pieces I have worked with, I would not have thought that it would be significantly stronger than the Cherry I have been using (but I could be wrong) I hope you don't have the same type of breakages I have. In any case, it's not the end of the world if it does happen. Glue and some steel reinforcing pins will fix it right up. I think that it may help out your band life if you do round the back edge of your tips over a little more, but I don't see it as a major issue, I love the feel of wood coated with oil and or wax compared to a polyurethane finish, and yours looks great. Are you using raw linseed oil instead of boiled for a specific reason? I've always used the boiled mostly because of availability, but also I always heard that it dried faster than the raw product. Actually, for most projects I use danish oil, but I don't know that it's any better one way or another.

Anyway, keep posting, I can't wait to see more of your work.

James


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Are you using raw linseed oil instead of boiled for a specific reason?


I have always had better luck with raw linseed oil because it penetrates and dries faster.


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Comparison of the Cattywampus to the Hunter Fish...

The hunter Fish is...
4 15/16" long overall
2 3/4" outside of forks
1 1/2 inside forks
1 1/16" From the top of the fork to the bottom of the "U"
Thinnest part of handle is about 2" down from forks at 13/16"
Fattest part of the handle is near the end about 4 3/16" down form the forks at 1 1/4"
Thickness is 7/8"

Super heavy bands & 3 5/8" x 1 1/8" pouch that narrows to 3/4" at the band attachment end.
Very heavy multiplex and well finished Cocobolo.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

me gustaron muchisimo , el acabado es agradable y parecan muy poderosas.


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> me gustaron muchisimo , el acabado es agradable y parecan muy poderosas.


From the translator I got

"I they liked muchisimo, the finished is pleasant and they seem very powerful"

Wish I knew Spanish but I haven't learned that language yet.

The bands I'm shooting aren't all that powerful... I was getting 140 fps with the Herriman Field bands at 9 inches from attachment point on the slingshot to the pouch.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Your catty has more beefy handle than hunter, sure more stable grip when fired.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You didn't say what ammo or draw length, but I get over 170 fps with Tex's target bands and 3/8 lead. Band length 7.5 inches frame to pouch, draw 34 inches.



Cattywampus said:


> me gustaron muchisimo , el acabado es agradable y parecan muy poderosas.


From the translator I got

"I they liked muchisimo, the finished is pleasant and they seem very powerful"

Wish I knew Spanish but I haven't learned that language yet.

The bands I'm shooting aren't all that powerful... I was getting 140 fps with the Herriman Field bands at 9 inches from attachment point on the slingshot to the pouch.
[/quote]


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

QUOTE: me gustaron muchisimo , el acabado es agradable y parecan muy poderosas.

Proper English Translation: I liked them very much; the finish is very pleasing (nice) and they look very powerful.


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> You didn't say what ammo or draw length, but I get over 170 fps with Tex's target bands and 3/8 lead. Band length 7.5 inches frame to pouch, draw 34 inches.


I'm shooting 3/8" steel at a draw length of 28" using a "knuckles-up /hammer grip" & anchoring to the corner of my mouth.
I could shorten the bands a bit but I'm afraid I'll start shaking too much and it will throw off my aim.

I did try the Tex Express bands and they were just a tad bit too strong.
They did shoot a somewhat flatter trajectory though and that was nice.

The Tex Field bands last forever at 9"


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Cattywampus said:


> I'm shooting 3/8" steel at a draw length of 28" using a "knuckles-up /hammer grip" & anchoring to the corner of my mouth.
> I could shorten the bands a bit but I'm afraid I'll start shaking too much and it will throw off my aim.
> 
> I did try the Tex Express bands and they were just a tad bit too strong.
> ...


Yep, 9" bands pulled to 28" should last a long time, but as you have noted, velocity will suffer. You could try retying them at the fork, without cutting them and shorten up a half-inch at a time until you find a length that gives good velocity without becoming too hard to pull. You should be able to get 200 fps with Tex's field bands and 3/8 steel.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

HIS work is excellent and shooters are great. Greetings from Spain (sorry I use translator)


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> HIS work is excellent and shooters are great. Greetings from Spain (sorry I use translator)


Thank you alfshooter....
They are easy to make and take only about an hour with hand tools.
If you are interested, use the dimensions above and a local hardwood of your choice.
Post a picture of the finished slingshot.

I've had good luck with mine.


----------



## Cattywampus (Mar 20, 2011)

Just when I was getting pretty good....

10 out of 10 at a 2" target from 10 meters.... twice (not on same day)

Slammed my pouch hand pointer finger with a sledge hammer.....Dang.
Going to be taking a break for a few weeks.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Cattywampus said:


> Comparison of the Cattywampus to the Hunter Fish...
> 
> The hunter Fish is...
> 4 15/16" long overall
> ...


what's this design on the right? gorgeous


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aras said:


> what's this design on the right? gorgeous


That is Fish's Hunter Catapult by Justin


----------

